# How do you stop from getting sick from sleeping outside in the cold?



## Everymanalion (Jan 8, 2014)

So I actually get more sick when I am home and domesticated for some reason but when I end up having to sleep outside(no tent) I tie a scarf around my face, mouth and nose so the cold air is filtered through the scarf before getting to my throat,nasal passage and lungs which has kept me from getting a large amount of colds/flus on the road, there is nothing worse than traveling sick, whats your method to stay healthy in the cold at night?


----------



## Zeke42 (Jan 8, 2014)

The cold air prevents the bacteria and virus from being active, and thus getting you sick. Warm homes are a breeding ground for bacteria and virus. Trick to not getting sick when living outside in the cold, keep your body warm, keep your nutrition straight, and keep your hygiene straight. Wash your hands, wash your mouth, wash your ass.


----------



## kecleon (Jan 8, 2014)

Good tip with the scarf will try it. Eating good food goes a long way. I wear a hat to sleep. As difficult as it is when youre cold and tired always swap into your spare clothes and socks cause moisture is in the ones you've been sweating in all day even if you don't think so. 

Garlic and teatree is good to battle anything, teatree you can drink it if you feel something coming use it to clean wounds put a drop in your pack if its smelling bad, mouthwash, boil and inhale for a cold, insect repellant, disinfect your stuff. Hell its good for everything. If you got a sore throat really dark chocolate is good and salt water. If you got a cold snorting salt water can help free up your nose. 

Recommend everyone gets a tetanus shot every 10 yrs or whatever is recommended. Shitty thing to get from a cut worth the shot if youre around rusty sharp and pointy stuff or dirt.


----------



## Zeke42 (Jan 8, 2014)

If you are due or overdue for a tetanus shot, next time you use an ER for health care, have them look at any cut, and ask, tell them you haven't had one in a long time, and they will shoot you up.


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Jan 8, 2014)

I usually do the same thing with a skank, but I find I have a harder time falling asleep if something is wrapped over my face. Same thing about being posted up for awhile though, I usually almost always get sick depending on how long I'm staying, or how much moisture or humidity there is it seems.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jan 8, 2014)

same thing, scarf and beanie. Or I'll wear my sweater around my head like a baklava. The mat I carry is shitty so usually I also have to fold some layers and my jacket in under me so the ground won't suck all my body heat down. 

Basically just take off my clothes and sleep with them to trap body heat in.

And Water. A gallon a day if you can.


----------



## aaronmda (Jan 10, 2014)

keeping the head warm is essential, mummy bags are the best but a hat will do though mine always falls off at night. 
don't go to sleep drunk it always makes you feel warmer then you really are
the most important are these: drinks lots of water, get some kind of regular nutrition even if it's only the occasional multi-vitamin or smoothie and no matter where you end up sleeping make sure you get plenty of it.
oh and some sort of regular exercise, again, it doesn't need to be much, just a few sit ups and pushups or a few minutes of jogging. everyday if you can.

then if you want to go above and beyond and never get sick ever again.
start meditating (this does not have to be structured, but rather understood, check out j krishnamurti's talks on meditation)
if you smoke tobacco, quit, if you drink heavily, cut back, and when you drink dont drink cheap.
none of this is actually difficult. changing habits and developing new ones, well, there does appear to be a learning curve.


----------



## Flash Light (Jan 14, 2014)

Its the cold air thats good for you, Cold clean air from outside. The problem is then when its cold outside every body wants to come inside to buildings that are sick and poorly ventlated. Avoid Libraies (am in one right now and I can feel the germs attacking me). Schools ( The rugrats have versions of the fly virus that will kill you) Missions and when you have to go to a soup kithen get your food and gety out. Avoid being inside with large groups of people.


----------



## sporehead (Jan 21, 2014)

Exercise, meditation and warmth at night for me. Minimize stress, very important. You dont have to always be happy but dont stay mad. And even in daily life I eat 4 important things every day: garlic, hot peppers, Ginger and mushrooms. Especially polypore shrooms like reishi and Turkey tail. Also I think being vegan has helped a lot.


----------



## Planet (Jan 25, 2014)

I eat garlic cloves which help with a lot of shit. I also sleep with my head inside my sleeping bag on cold or damp nights so I won't wake up with a cold, seems to have worked so far.


----------

